
Debugging engineering velocity and leading high performing teams - jrott
https://leaddev.com/debugging-engineering-velocity-and-leading-high-performing-teams
======
soamv
This article dives much deeper than I expected. It sounds like a fantastic
resource for a manager, especially in a startup, but a lot of it also relevant
for tech leads.

